# Justin's ADA 60p - NEW FTS (page4)



## justin85 (3 Feb 2013)

WELCOME​ 



 


Tank: ADA Cube Garden 60-P: 60 x 30 x 36cm
Cabinet: Custom made ADA Style cabinet (white)
Lighting: Custom made LEDs 30w, Custom made reflector, Customised light stand + suspension kit
Filteration: Eheim Professional 2 2026 external filter
• Filtration Media: ceramic rings, Coarse/medium/fine sponge, filter floss, Seachem Matrix, Seachem Purigen
• Filtration Pipes: gUSHLily Pipe Inflow/Outlet 16mm
• Filtration Accessories: Clear tubes
Heater: Hydor inline Heater 200W (16mm)
Substrate: ADA Power Sand Special, ADA Amazonia and ADA powder + ADA La Plata Sand
• Substrate additives: ADA Penac W, ADA Penac P, ADA Bacter 100, ADA Tourmaline BC, ADA Clear Super
CO2: Pressurized Co2 at 1 bps
• TMC V2 Pressure Regulator Pro with Solenoid
• Inline up atomizer diffuser
• gUSH Jet Co2 Checker
Ferts:
ADA Ferts
• ADA Brighty K 500ml
• ADA Green Brighty Step 1 250ml
• ADA Green Brighty Step 2 250ml
• ADA Green Brighty Step 3 250ml
Ei Dry Chemicals
• 2 x 500ml Dosing Bottles
• 1 x 500g Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
• 1 x 250g Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4)
• 1 x 500g Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)
• 1 x 250g Chelated Trace Elements
Background: TGM Light Diffusing Aquarium Backing
HardScape: Redmoor Root Wood + ADA Yamaya Stone
Plants:
• Eleocharis sp. 'mini'
• glosso glossostigma
• Hydrocotyle tripartita
• Staurogyne repens
• Rotala sp green
• Limnophila hippuridoides
• Cyperus helferi
• Narrow Leaf Java Fern
• Anubias Nana
• Fissiden
Inhabitants:
• 8x Boraras Brigattae
• 2x Cotydoras Julii
• 2x Otocinclus
• 4x Amano Shrimp
• 2x Assassin Snail


----------



## justin85 (3 Feb 2013)

This will be a long journey from the start of my latest planted tank project, I have been busy planning this one for a while now and I have everything I need to get it going ;D It is going to be a high tech setup with demanding plants, I still don't know exactly what plants yet or have I decided on the hard scape material but this will come to me once I get to that stage.

So far I have: *My* *tank* (which is the best quality tank I have ever owned!) *cabinet *(which I will be customizing to fit the light stand and have the filter hoses coming through the top) *Custom build LED light unit *(build by Ps3Steveo) *Light stand suspension kit*(which I will need to customize and fit to the cabinet) *Filter* (eheim 2217) *Substrate* (the highest quality ADA substrate) *Heater* (Hydor ETH External Heater 200W) *Full Co2 system* (will be using a in-line diffuser)

There will be a fair bit of DIY with this project, but I think it makes it more fun ;D

So here's some photos of where I am up to, Feedback is welcome!






















*The DIY Begins* ;D











#


----------



## dagzz (3 Feb 2013)

nice , going to keep an eye on this one


----------



## Jason Greenslade (3 Feb 2013)

dagzz said:


> nice , going to keep an eye on this one


Me too   I love that LED unit.


----------



## pompeyfan (4 Feb 2013)

Nice start, looks quality, no pressure with the scape then
What are the specs of each LED unit please? Cree, Osram K rating etc?


----------



## Deano3 (4 Feb 2013)

Love the 60p wish I got that instead of the 60f but both are great size tanks I think will be good to watch this is I am still in process as waiting for my reg to flood tank, anyway looks great mate keep us posted

Dean


----------



## justin85 (4 Feb 2013)

pompeyfan said:


> Nice start, looks quality, no pressure with the scape then
> What are the specs of each LED unit please? Cree, Osram K rating etc?


 
The LEDS are 3W each and there's 10 of them so total of 30W, There not Cree LEDS but they give the same output as cree's, lumens and wattage. There 6,500K.



Deano3 said:


> Love the 60p wish I got that instead of the 60f but both are great size tanks I think will be good to watch this is I am still in process as waiting for my reg to flood tank, anyway looks great mate keep us posted
> 
> Dean


 
I cant wait to start on the scaping but still need to make my mind up what I am going to be using.


----------



## justin85 (4 Feb 2013)

*Update:* _Some more DIY_

So today I took down the light stand so I could spray paint it chrome and I needed to add better mounts. I also drilled holes for the pipe work to come through the cabinet. Been looking at some rocks and redmoor root wood but still cant make my mind up on the hardscape.

Here's the glass intake and outlet.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Feb 2013)

looking good justin, i have enheim filter and need some clear tubing like yours, also i cannot go through the stant so thinking about maybe a elbow to make piping look neater anyone tryed this ? looking forward to you scaping your tank keep the pics coming

Dean


----------



## justin85 (5 Feb 2013)

Deano3 said:


> looking good justin, i have enheim filter and need some clear tubing like yours, also i cannot go through the stant so thinking about maybe a elbow to make piping look neater anyone tryed this ? looking forward to you scaping your tank keep the pics coming
> 
> Dean


 

Thanks Dean, I cant wait to start scpaing this tank also.  Have you thought about bringing the pipes through the side of your cabinet ? it's easy to do, just a few drill holes.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Feb 2013)

there is my cabinet in my jurnal ADA 60F iwagumi First aquarium PICS | UK Aquatic Plant Society you would still be able to see but could cover some how i soppose, once i know were best position for lilly pipes is i may do that, is it best to be at same end or opposite ends you think ?

Thanks Dean


----------



## justin85 (5 Feb 2013)

Deano3 said:


> there is my cabinet in my jurnal ADA 60F iwagumi First aquarium PICS | UK Aquatic Plant Society you would still be able to see but could cover some how i soppose, once i know were best position for lilly pipes is i may do that, is it best to be at same end or opposite ends you think ?
> 
> Thanks Dean


 
Ahhh I was actually reading through your post yesterday, lovely looking tank and scape.  Depends where your planning on keeping your filter, but it looks like you could still drill through the stand if you wanted.  I like to put both my intake and outlet on the same side but I guess its just personal preference.


----------



## Mark Green (5 Feb 2013)

Nice start - clear tubing looks great. looking forward to your scape


----------



## Deano3 (5 Feb 2013)

Thanks justin, hopefully my reg arrives soon can can set up were lilly pipes etc all going, well hope to see updates soon mate

Dean


----------



## justin85 (11 Feb 2013)

*Update:* _Some more DIY and Ferts_

I ordered some ferts from *aquariumplantfood* they have a great deal on so thought I should get some for back up, I will be using ADA ferts but its good to have these others too.

Here's what I got:
*Ei Starter Kit - Dry Chemicals - Fertilisers*
2 x 500ml Dosing Bottles
1 x 500g Potassium Nitrate (_KNO3_)
1 x 250g Potassium Phosphate (_KH2PO4_)
1 x 500g Magnesium Sulphate (_MgSO4_)
1 x 250g Chelated Trace Elements

*ADA Ferts*
ADA Brighty K 250ml
ADA Green Brighty Step 1 250ml
ADA Green Brighty Step 2 250ml
ADA Green Brighty Step 3 250ml

I didn't like how the LED light unit looked visually so I decided to try and make it look like the ADA light units, so I purchased a sheet of polished Aluminium to the size I need and got to work. I have not got a roller so curving the sheet was going to take some doing, took a good hour to do because I had to get it right first time and doing it by hand it not the easiest thing to do.
I am happy with the result, its not ADA to say the least ! but its not ADA prices too and it looks nice enough.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2013)

Nice DIY, lumminaire looks great now


----------



## justin85 (11 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Nice DIY, lumminaire looks great now


 
Thanks mate,  Would look better if the light unit wasn't as long but does look better now I think.


----------



## andyh (11 Feb 2013)

Great build and journal so far, please keep it up

Its making me consider an oversized cabinet for my next project, so that i can run the pipes straight down like that.


----------



## justin85 (12 Feb 2013)

andyh said:


> Great build and journal so far, please keep it up
> 
> Its making me consider an oversized cabinet for my next project, so that i can run the pipes straight down like that.


 

Thanks Andy,  The cabinet was a last minute decision as I was planning on building a ADA style cabinet.


----------



## andyh (12 Feb 2013)

justin85 said:


> Thanks Andy, The cabinet was a last minute decision as I was planning on building a ADA style cabinet.


 
I have see a few ADA cabinets, set up in this way. I think it works. For me everything looks self contained, rather than pipes, wires running on the outside/side of the cabinets.


----------



## sdlra (12 Feb 2013)

nice  look forward to updates


----------



## clone (13 Feb 2013)

Great light mate. Belive or not I have done the same by hand on my light LOL. It took me less than 2h but your result is grater than mine. Keep updated.


----------



## clone (13 Feb 2013)

I also use pure white 6500 chips but it seems to me too whiteish. That is why I add 2 grow ligts which will iluminate the red and blue colors. The plants went crazy on this light.


----------



## justin85 (13 Feb 2013)

clone said:


> I also use pure white 6500 chips but it seems to me too whiteish. That is why I add 2 grow ligts which will iluminate the red and blue colors. The plants went crazy on this light.


 
I have got 6,500Ks daylight leds on mine hoping they would have more of a balanced spectrum "hopefully"  Have yoou got any pictures of your DIY reflector?


----------



## martinmjr62 (13 Feb 2013)

Nice tidy looking setup.Diy luminaire looks the nuts 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## justin85 (29 Mar 2013)

*Update:*_Almost ready to start the hard scape_


I have finally decided on the hard scape material I will be using, After going back and forth with different idea's and styles I am now committed as I have placed an order for a piece of Redmoor Root Wood. I still need a few items which I will be ordering next week.

I have got £40 coupon for TGM which will cover at least half of the cost of the plants I will be ordering (bonus) I have started a list but will be researching further to make sure I get the ones I want. I also need to pay a visit to my local fire extinguisher company to get my 2 5kg bottles refilled and buy 4 more bottle so I have a stock for the year, I need to look in to replacing my regulator because I had issues with it before and I don't want to risk it happening again. I am thinking about getting the UP Twin Gauge Adjustable CO2 Regulator - Solenoid - Needle Valve (A-165) from TankScape but want to make sure its right for my needs and if its worth the money.


Here's the Redmoor Root Wood:


----------



## greenink (29 Mar 2013)

Really like this thread. DIY all the way. Oversize cabinet really original, though that grey mat is gonna get filthy unless you're a lot neater than me...

How did you bend the aluminium? And what thickness was it? I'm going to do exactly that to cover the horrendous looking TMC tiles and mounting beam on my tank.


----------



## justin85 (29 Mar 2013)

mikeappleby said:


> Really like this thread. DIY all the way. Oversize cabinet really original, though that grey mat is gonna get filthy unless you're a lot neater than me...
> 
> How did you bend the aluminium? And what thickness was it? I'm going to do exactly that to cover the horrendous looking TMC tiles and mounting beam on my tank.


 
Glad you like it and hope others do to, It is taking a little longer than I would have hoped to get this tank up and running but my cichlids are keeping me busy breeding like crazy...

I will have to try my best to keep it clean and tidy lol I actually bent the aluminium sheet by hand (took my time so I didn't mess it up) its 1.2mm off of eBay ( Here )  I had to order a larger size than I needed but I sent them a email and asked if they could cut it for me, which they did free of charge. It was easy to shape, but its easier if you have a template to bend it around but I just used my knee and took my time.


----------



## greenink (29 Mar 2013)

Thanks v helpful - think will try using a poster tube or something as I usually mess things like this up. Slowly does it I bet.


----------



## justin85 (3 Apr 2013)

*Update:* _Redmoor root wood and plant suggestions_

My parcel arrived today of my Redmoor root wood I ordered, its larger than I thought but it looks kinda nice in the tank and I am getting idea's of what I will do.









I am now starting to plan for the plants and would love to hear your suggestions on that also waiting for a few more parcels to arrive from TGM.

Below you will see I have sections off parts of the tank with colors and would love to hear your suggestion for plants in the sections.










I will be attaching moss to the root wood (mini fissiden) and I have been researching on doing a DSM but I have never do this method before so I am a little hesitant. 


Anyway your feedback is welcome.


----------



## deepak267 (3 Apr 2013)

great start, looking forward to see the complete tank

Good Luck
Deepak


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2013)

The aluminium sheet idea is great, I was about to do the same to cover an ugly looking T5 luminaire. These guys on eBay will cut to size and bend or fabricate if required...no knees needed  Aluminium Plate / Sheet - Cut to Size - 1, 1.2, 1.5 and 2mm thick- Free Delivery | eBay


----------



## justin85 (3 Apr 2013)

deepak267 said:


> great start, looking forward to see the complete tank
> 
> Good Luck
> Deepak



Thanks mate, hopefully soon I will get the substrate and sand in this well give a better feel of how it will look.


----------



## TallDragon (10 Apr 2013)

justin85 said:


> Update: Some more DIY
> 
> ... I also drilled holes for the pipe work to come through the cabinet. ...
> 
> Here's the glass intake and outlet.


 
Justin, don't you think that these tight fitting holes for the tubes in the cabinet will make it problematic to lift the lilly pipes up when you want to take them out (e.g. when taking pictures of the tank)... or worse still, when you need to clean the hoses?  
Perhaps these very 'drilled in wood' holes might limit your aquascape design, as you don't have much freedom of placing the pipes to optimize flow.
Otherwise, very envious of all the kit.
TD


----------



## justin85 (10 Apr 2013)

TallDragon said:


> Justin, don't you think that these tight fitting holes for the tubes in the cabinet will make it problematic to lift the lilly pipes up when you want to take them out (e.g. when taking pictures of the tank)... or worse still, when you need to clean the hoses?
> Otherwise, very envious of all the kit.
> TD




That was one concern of mine when in the planning stage, and I took this in to account when cutting the hose and I have left lots of slak also I have eheim double taps which will make it easier when removing them.

also the hose can move very easily through the holes I drilled which are bigger than the hose diameter.


----------



## justin85 (31 May 2013)

*Update:* _The start_


Today was the big day, I got my moss from TGM and started the dry start method. This is my first ever attempt at attaching mosses using this method.
Here's what I did...

I removed the moss from the metal grid it came on and put it into a plastic jug (I am using Fissidens fontanus) I then added water (about 200ml) and greek yoghurt (5ml) I then used a hand-held blender to mix up the Fissidens, water and yoghurt. The result was a green liquid containing millions of tiny pieces of moss. I then used the paint brush to apply the mixture to the pre-soaked root wood.





Under the tank I have a 30w heat mat which will keep the temperature inside the tank at a constant 22c and the humidity up. The tank has 3cm of water in and is covered with a glass lid and then sealed with clingfilm.





The photoperiod has been set to 12 hours and I will leave the tank covered for the first week then I will make a small air gap can encourage some gas exchange. This whole process will take 3 weeks to complete, then I can add all the additives, substrate, plants and fill it with water.


----------



## justin85 (13 Jun 2013)

The DSM is going well, can see the moss growing and seems to be attaching nicely. So in a week or so I will be placing an order for my plant from TGM, here's what I have come up with so far let me know what you guys think:

*forground:*
Eleocharis sp. 'mini'
Marsilea hirsuta or glosso glossostigma -

*Midground:*
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Staurogyne repens

*Background:*
Rotala sp green
Limnophila hippuridoides
Cyperus helferi


*attached to root wood:*
Narrow Leaf Java Fern 
Anubias Nana

*Moss:*
fissiden


----------



## justin85 (15 Jun 2013)

Does not seem to be any interest in this thread, so I will just leave it for now until the tank is all planted up and see if there is any interest then.


----------



## tim (15 Jun 2013)

Plant list looks good mate, will you weight the wood down with a rock or such like red moor can be a bit floaty ? Or do you think it will have stayed water logged from the initial soaking.


----------



## justin85 (16 Jun 2013)

tim said:


> Plant list looks good mate, will you weight the wood down with a rock or such like red moor can be a bit floaty ? Or do you think it will have stayed water logged from the initial soaking.



I really am hoping it will have stayed water logged but probably will have to use a rock to keep it down.


----------



## justin85 (26 Jun 2013)

Update: Progress !  and plants ordered.

So I have been busy getting everything I need sorted before I order my plants which I did today (they will arrive Friday from TGM) great customer service ! The DSM went well! and has been going for over 3 weeks now. Thanks to all the guys who helped me learn about the DSM method. 

I went back to my original plan on the cabinet, even though I liked the over sized cabinet and how the pipe work comes through the top I really wanted a DIY ADA cabinet.

Here's some pictures of the DIY ADA Cabinet:






Here's how the the root wood looks like with the moss and ferns attached:






Here's my order from TGM:


----------



## Deano3 (26 Jun 2013)

Great cabinet Justin you got any pics of the build looking forward to more updates

Dean


----------



## justin85 (27 Jun 2013)

All ready for tomorrow


----------



## Lindy (28 Jun 2013)

That is a stunning set up. Is one pole longer than the other? That would bug me...


----------



## justin85 (28 Jun 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> That is a stunning set up. Is one pole longer than the other? That would bug me...


 


Damn you for noticing! haha yea it's bugging me too! I was ment  to cut it before I added it to the cabinet but forgot.....I will be doing it as some point.


----------



## justin85 (28 Jun 2013)

*Update: *_Up and Running Finally_

So after a long time of planning and waiting for the DSM to finish it was time to get the substrate in and get my hands dirty! Only 2 things went wrong today, 1 being TGM missed out one of the plants I ordered but after speaking to James they will be sending it out monday morning for me so no biggy. And 2 I couldn't use my Co2 regulator because after reading the manual is clearly said "not to be used with a solenoid" which I had added, now most equipment I don't mind bending the rules slightly but Pressurized Co2 ? NO THANK YOU! So I have ordered a much better regulator which will be here tomorrow (hopefully) for the mean time I am running a small Co2 system which was for back ups, good thing I had it on stand by.

So here's a few photos of what I have done today.

Last few Items arrived today


Plants waiting to be prepared




Tank cleaned and waiting to be filled



ADA Yamaya rocks added as a divide for the sand and soil




First layer of Substrate added ADA Power Sand




Second Layer, is ADA Powders (ADA Penac W, ADA Penac P, ADA Bacter 100, ADA Tourmaline BC, ADA Clear Super)



Sand added (ADA La Plata Sand)




Redmoor Root Wood added



Third + forth layer of substrate then added ADA Amazonia + ADA powder




The tank is then soaked and filled with about 3cm of water, I then started by adding the Anubias Nana (which I forgot to add before placing the redmoor root wood in woops)



Then the background plants (Rotala sp green, Limnophila hippuridoides, Cyperus helferi)




I then planted the rest of the plants (Eleocharis sp. 'mini, Staurogyne repens)

And here's how it looks all planted up and running. (still a little cloudy)


----------



## stu_ (28 Jun 2013)

NIce.
Busy day for someone...
Did the redmoor stay put ? It doesn't look like you had to weigh it down.


----------



## justin85 (28 Jun 2013)

stu_ said:


> NIce.
> Busy day for someone...
> Did the redmoor stay put ? It doesn't look like you had to weigh it down.


 


Yes, it's stayed down! It would have made a right mess if it did float. I think the DSM kept it water logged.


----------



## Deano3 (28 Jun 2013)

looks great did you get glass lid cut to size just before the lilly pipes looks cool I could do with something similar

Thanks dean


----------



## Ady34 (29 Jun 2013)

Nice step by step.
Looking nice already, and good stone work to divide the sand without looking unnatural 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Lindy (29 Jun 2013)

Sorry about noticing the pole, I'm painfully observant.


----------



## justin85 (3 Jul 2013)

Deano3 said:


> looks great did you get glass lid cut to size just before the lilly pipes looks cool I could do with something similar
> 
> Thanks dean


 


Thanks Deano, Its actually a ADA glass cover I ordered with the tank (which I ended up getting for free)


----------



## justin85 (3 Jul 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Nice step by step.
> Looking nice already, and good stone work to divide the sand without looking unnatural
> Cheerio,
> Ady


 


Thanks mate, I did want to grow some moss on some of the rocks but it didn't tank to well to the rocks when I was doing my DSM.


----------



## justin85 (3 Jul 2013)

Here's a few snaps of the tank undergoing one of its daily water changes


----------



## Possessed200 (5 Jul 2013)

Hey, really nice setup there. I was wondering where you got your DIY light stand?


----------



## Curvball (6 Jul 2013)

Very cool - photos are great.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## justin85 (14 Jul 2013)

Possessed200 said:


> Hey, really nice setup there. I was wondering where you got your DIY light stand?


 

Thanks mate, I purchased the hanging kit off eBay but had to customize it a little for it to work how I wanted it to.



Curvball said:


> Very cool - photos are great.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


 

Thanks


----------



## justin85 (14 Jul 2013)

Few pictures of the plants doing great! and pearling :thumbup


----------



## Achintya (14 Jul 2013)

wow healthy plants


----------



## justin85 (17 Jul 2013)

*Here's the tank after a quick trim and a water change.*​​Also tomorrow I have comming:​​10x Boraras Brigattae​4x Clown Killifish (2male/female)​2x Cotydoras Julii​2x Otocinclus​4x Amano Shrimp​2x Assassin Snail​​[URL=http://s243.photobucket.com/user/topdog85/media/DSC_0537_zps8834ee19.jpg.html][/URL]​


----------



## Deano3 (17 Jul 2013)

very very nice love the layout with the rocks infront and woodhanging over and the sand all looks really nice looking forward to seeing it stocked 

Dean


----------



## justin85 (24 Jul 2013)

I have added the stock and they have settled in OK apart from I had 2 of the clown Killifish jump out on the first day they were added and unfortunately I was no in the room when it happened and lost them  I put it down to stress because I drip acclimated them over 45 minutes and kept the lights off, but the weather has been really hot here and I have been battling to keep the temperature down which is sorted now as I have added a cooling fan which is working a treat.

Here's a quick full tank shot, The corys keep making a mess of the sand so please excuse the soil mixed up in the sand, I have a plan to fix this which I will do on my next water change.


----------



## Anthony89 (24 Jul 2013)

That looks great.


----------



## ltsai (25 Jul 2013)

justin85 said:


> The corys keep making a mess of the sand so please excuse the soil mixed up in the sand, I have a plan to fix this which I will do on my next water change.


 
Curious about the "plan". Removing them?

BTW, great looking tank!


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jul 2013)

Hi all,


justin85 said:


> I had 2 of the clown Killifish jump out on the first day they were added


 Nice tank, I like _Pseudepiplatys_ but they are great jumpers, and I don't think you will be able to keep them in the tank open topped.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lindy (25 Jul 2013)

My Lampeye killies are super jumpers and do it for all sorts of reasons including at feeding time when they get really excited. I have a glass lid and the gap at the end has amazon floaters on the water underneath and haven't lost a single one since they went into the tank. Tis a bit weird hearing them ping off the glass though.


----------



## justin85 (25 Jul 2013)

Anthony89 said:


> That looks great.


 

Thanks Anthony



ltsai said:


> Curious about the "plan". Removing them?
> 
> BTW, great looking tank!


 


Thanks, The plan is simple really (not 100% it will work but will try) Going to remove a little substrate by the rocks and add some smaller rocks in place as there is only 3 places they seem to be making a mess from. also once the plants have grown in I think it will be better.



dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Nice tank, I like _Pseudepiplatys_ but they are great jumpers, and I don't think you will be able to keep them in the tank open topped.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 

Thanks, I am trying to work out the best way to keep it covered as the glass lid I have at the moment leaves about 3" gap at the side which is where the jumping took place. 1 option is acrylic but my issues with that is after time it warps from the humidity, or try and find some where I can get glass cut but also cut out some circles for the lilly pipes.



ldcgroomer said:


> My Lampeye killies are super jumpers and do it for all sorts of reasons including at feeding time when they get really excited. I have a glass lid and the gap at the end has amazon floaters on the water underneath and haven't lost a single one since they went into the tank. Tis a bit weird hearing them ping off the glass though.


 

I would get some floating plants over the side of the tank where there is an opening in the glass lid but it would block out quite a bit of light.....I will think about it though as it is a good option.


----------



## justin85 (25 Jul 2013)

Oh by the way guys, please excuse my poor photography skills! I am still learning that part of things.


----------



## Lindy (25 Jul 2013)

Try covering the gap with a bit of card to see how much shade you get, you might be surprised how much light will come in from the side and floaters will let some light through the top too.


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jul 2013)

Hi Justin, 
This is a really nice looking a aquascape.
Shame about the killis, they are lovely but are good jumpers. Could you not just cut a small slither of acrylic with notches jigsawed out to fit snugly around the lily pipes which just sits on top of your existing glass cover? Perhaps even some mesh sheeting much like that used for mosses etc would work also.
Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## justin85 (31 Jul 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Try covering the gap with a bit of card to see how much shade you get, you might be surprised how much light will come in from the side and floaters will let some light through the top too.


 
Your right, still lots of light was getting through very suprising.



Ady34 said:


> Hi Justin,
> This is a really nice looking a aquascape.
> Shame about the killis, they are lovely but are good jumpers. Could you not just cut a small slither of acrylic with notches jigsawed out to fit snugly around the lily pipes which just sits on top of your existing glass cover? Perhaps even some mesh sheeting much like that used for mosses etc would work also.
> Cheerio
> Ady.


 
Thanks for the suggestion,  At the moment I have left it but I am planing to get some acrylic cut to fit around the lily pipes but the only issue is it will bend after a few weeks.


----------



## justin85 (13 Aug 2013)

*Update:*_Tank growing in well!_

The plants are growing very well! and I am so pleased with its progress so far. I am considering getting a pair of Apistogramma Cacatuoides Double Red but have not decided yet.


Here's my first video of the tank. Hope you enjoy!
(watch in HD 1080p, and give it a thumbs up if you like it)


----------



## justin85 (17 Sep 2013)

New Light unit:


----------



## dw1305 (17 Sep 2013)

Hi all,
I really recommend _Apistogramma cacatuoides_, but they don't get on very well with _Corydoras. _If they spawn this is a real problem, and they may kill the _Corydoras. _You can keep _C. pygmaeus_ with _Apistogramma_ as they are less bottom orientated and make a good dither.

cheers Darrel


----------



## justin85 (17 Sep 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I really recommend _Apistogramma cacatuoides_, but they don't get on very well with _Corydoras. _If they spawn this is a real problem, and they may kill the _Corydoras. _You can keep _C. pygmaeus_ with _Apistogramma_ as they are less bottom orientated and make a good dither.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 

Thanks for the suggestion Darrel, I was thinking about selling the Corys because they keep messing up my sand lol I have been looking at various Apistoramma for awhile now and think a pair would look nice.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Sep 2013)

Hi all,





justin85 said:


> I was thinking about selling the Corys because they keep messing up my sand lol


The _Apistogramma_ tend to spend some time sand sifting as well, but they are lovely smart fish and _A. cacatuoides_ is easy to keep.

cheers Darrel


----------



## justin85 (17 Sep 2013)

Another option I was considering was, removing all the sand and adding HC in the foreground. Just really looks messy when the sand and soil gets mixed.


----------



## Lindy (18 Sep 2013)

What kind of light is that? Tank looks lovely and natural.


----------



## justin85 (18 Sep 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> What kind of light is that? Tank looks lovely and natural.


 

LED light unit by BeamsWorks 24W 6,500k.


----------



## Lindy (18 Sep 2013)

Is it the double one with 2000+lumen as I have the single 1400lumen one and it doesn't look as bright as that


----------



## justin85 (18 Sep 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Is it the double one with 2000+lumen as I have the single 1400lumen one and it doesn't look as bright as that


 

Yes its the double one mate. I was worried it wouldnt be enough light but seems to be doing OK so far. It was for another tank I was planning but isnt happening anymore so thought I would try it out. Planning on getting a TMC light unit at some point.


----------



## Lindy (18 Sep 2013)

Its looks nice and they are good value for money. I have a tmc mini 400 tile and the colour is much nicer  but I'd need 2 for the 54l and either buy 2 dimmers or put the co2 back on.


----------



## justin85 (18 Sep 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Its looks nice and they are good value for money. I have a tmc mini 400 tile and the colour is much nicer but I'd need 2 for the 54l and either buy 2 dimmers or put the co2 back on.


 

It was on sale when I purchased it so got it for a very good price. I contacted the seller to see if he could get me the hanging mount which he did, very good seller on eBay.


----------



## foxfish (9 Nov 2013)

How is the tank looking now Justin?


----------



## justin85 (9 Nov 2013)

foxfish said:


> How is the tank looking now Justin?


 

It looks like this 




It up for sale along with lots of other equipment: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ada-60p-ada-stand-led-light-unit-co2-system-and-more-for-sale-birmingham-area.30042/page-2

It was a lot of work and I made a few design errors in the scape layout so desided to shut it down, I was going to do another scape with just rocks but desided to sell it.


----------

